# Need to Tighten AW Four Gear Top Plate



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I recently bought an AW four gear and after close inspection I noticed the top plate is very sloppy not at all the the AFXs. Is there a way to tighten the top plate using basic tool which a person may have at home?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The screw usually holds the top plate tight, but if it's loose, try putting a downward warp in the gear clamp. That should hold the top plate snugly.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Must be an isolated defect. On the 2 AW 4-gears I have, the top plate fits nice and secure. They seem to run at least as smoothly as the AFXs.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I was talking about the gear in the very rear. I wish it was an isolated defect out of the people I race with there are at least to four like that out of about 10 -12 car. Not a very good ratio. I've never had a problem with the original AFX four gears.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Oh ok. I'm guessing you're having a little gear-slipping. First, check the axle's crown gear and see if any teeth are damaged. If that's not the case, you may need a couple gentle taps of a punch on the rivet that holds the rear gear.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah ok. Ive seen the same problem on the XT chassis. DLW's fix is what I used and thats what seems to work, although I used an awl to flare the bottom of the rivet too once I tightened it all up.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

If skipping is the problem, I'm more suspicious of the crown gear clearance and the condition of it's teeth. While sloppy cluster rivets are an important issue, I've not had the greatest luck with the stock AW crown gears made from Playdoh. Wobbling clusters have been around since the birth of the design but the use of playdoh in crown gears has only occurred just recently.

Admittedly I havent had an AW four gear on my bench yet, but I've seen tons of AFX and that type of chassis with skeeeezing gears and it's not ALWAYS the rivet. Like most stuff, it's more-n-likely a little of both.

If it's a mesh problem one can always get nylo shims to quickly solve the problem ...or...hunt and peck another gear that has a bit more shoulder.


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

*gear tightening*

I've seen mods where the rivet removed and a screw is used in it's place. Anybody know what kind of screws they are and where to get them??


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

JW's Speed Parts has those screws.


----------

